# Hymer Fantasy 1993 - anyone help?



## KimCB (Dec 29, 2013)

You will all have to excuse my ignorance (being a woman) on these matters but I have the 1993 Hymer Fantasy which I love to bits but the fridge doesn't appear to work any longer and neither does the taps. I know there's fuses for the leisure battery but I have no way of knowing which does what. Can anyone help?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

KimCB
Did both the fridge and taps stop working at the same time?

Have you got power from the leisure battery for lights, steps etc?

If you know where the leisure battery fuses are then then use a volt meter to check them or remove them and replace them if you have no other way of checking (Poundland will have a pack for £1) just swap colour for colour if you don't know the fuse sizes. 

Terry


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The information you give is a little short of detail. e.g. Does the fridge work at all on gas, battery or mains?
Is it a 3 way fridge (Gas, Electric, Battery)?
You could ask the previous owner or dealer if the taps and fridge were working before you had it.
Is there water in the tank.
If you are uncertain about electrical fuses etc, although they cannot hurt you unless the mains is turned on, you will save a lot of time by asking a friend to test all of the fuses on the electroblok.
Does the pump make any sounds when the battery circuit is turned on. Will the pump work if the mains is connected to the van.
If I am being honest, it may be best to deal with these two problems, the fridge and water pump, one at a time.
There are basically two types of water system, those that work when you turn on the taps which drops the water pressure and switches on the pump. The other type has a micro switch in each tap that switches on the pump when you turn the tap on.
If fuses are not the problem, your self description ("being a woman"), it may be advisable to get professional help.
A caravan or motorhome electrician could make short work of a problem like these, isolating the fault in minutes, whereas the whole scheme for describing how to do this may not be practical.

Good luck

Alan


----------



## KimCB (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to plug it into the mains and see what works with that. I'm currently living in the Andalucian mountains of Southern Spain so it's not as easy as "just plugging it in" as the track is about 300m from the house. I'm going to try plugging it in on a neighbour's property hopefully tomorrow which should give me more insight into the problems. Thanks for your help and I'll report back. 

Terry: I intend to buy a set of fuses as soon as I get down to the coast again, I have a few but not enough to check all. 

Just a quick question, does the Electroblock have fuses and if so are they the same type?

Alan: I'm not sure if there's even a caravan or motorhome electrician anywhere near me but I'll find out. Thanks.

Kim


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As you are not connected to 230volts at the moment could be a clue.
your fridge will not work on gas if there is not enough power in the leisure battery to operate the igniter and the thermo coupling, nor will the water pump work if the battery is too low.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe there are several Motorhome repairs along the coast although the only one I personally know of is near the Airport in Malaga. Autocaravanas Malaga at N36`40.916 W004`32.093.

If you get hold of a local paper, there are usually several mechanics and Auto-Electricians or you could contact Hymer in Andalucia.

Good luck!

Alan


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> cal fuses etc, although they your self description ("being a woman"), it may be advisable to get professional help.
> A
> Good luck
> 
> Alan


Now now Alan, that almost sounds sexist, :roll: nothing to do with gender, more to do with basic knowledge and understanding. Would also appreciate more information.

Sue x


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you come down to Torre del Mar I will have a look for you. We are on Camping Torre del Mar.

Andy

PS not next Tuesday


----------



## KimCB (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay, now I'm totally confused. I think the leisure battery is okay, at least if the switch on the dash is telling me the truth. I'm going to plug the van in tomorrow afternoon to my neighbour's house and hopefully will have more of a clue then. 

Otherwise Andy, that would be fantastic – how long are you in Torre del Mar?


----------



## KimCB (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay, now I'm totally confused. I think the leisure battery is okay, at least if the switch on the dash is telling me the truth. I'm going to plug the van in tomorrow afternoon to my neighbour's house and hopefully will have more of a clue then. 

Otherwise Andy, that would be fantastic – how long are you in Torre del Mar?


----------

